# TiVo Mini Lost Connection v87



## benheath

I get intermittent Lost Connection errors between a brand new TiVo Mini and a brand new TiVo Roamio connected directly to an Airport Extreme. This happens for all recordings (active or complete) even live TV. 

TiVo Support ran me through things like unplug the Mini, Roamio. Connect to TiVo. Restart router. Force a new network connect. Nothing worked.


----------



## benheath

Giving the Mini and Roamio a static IP address may have fixed it. 

The thought being that Zero Config DNS loses the Roamio from time to time causing the Mini to lose the connection. With a static IP the the address is always the same and doesn't have to be resolved. Just a thought.


----------



## siratfus

Did this really solve your issue? Can you explain a little how to set static ip? How do we know what numbers are okay to use? I've never really bothered to learn this all these years because I always let the gadget automatic configure the addresses.


----------



## siratfus

I went through the network set-up and choose set my own IP address. Basically all the boxes should be untouched, and I just changed the last box. I read that you can choose up to 254. I went into my fios router admin to look at all the other addresses, which were all set by DHCP, they go up to the 20's. I figure I should be safe choosing 100 for the tivo plus, and 101 for the mini.

In the next page, tivo shows me the subnet, gateway router address, and DNS address. It gives us the option to use those or enter our own. I just used those.

Connection to tivo service is fine for both boxes. But can someone please chime in if it's as easy as what I did? Or is there more to it? Will I have issues down the road? Should I have entered my own subnesk, gateway address, dns address?


----------



## siratfus

If anyone has been successful solving their Mini drop connection issues, please chime in. I'm 10 days away from my 30 day grace period. So far, it's looking like this thing is going back.


----------



## siratfus

This worked! Thank you.

knock on wood...


----------



## mm2margaret

siratfus said:


> This worked! Thank you.
> 
> knock on wood...


Can I ask what worked? I am having a lot of v87 errors between my Mini and my Roamio


----------



## obeythelaw2004

I've been getting these lately as well on my Mini. I'm hooked up via Ethernet and I really only see it on playback. I haven't given static IP's yet but didn't want to have to do that if some say it doesn't work. I am going to power cycle my modem and router and see if that does anything.


----------



## mm2margaret

Well, I have statically IP addressed my Mini and I am still getting v87 errors and other errors. I am using Moca between the Mini and my Roamio, so it's not so simple. Glad it worked for you.


----------



## marklyn

I'm set up on Moca and today, I just got a V87 error on my mini. I tried live tv a few times and it finally went to live tv for about 15 seconds then went back to the v87 error.
I restarted the mini and went to live tv, but the error popped up again after about 10 seconds.
This is also happening on my second mini.
I restarted my Roamio and all mini's, but still no change.

I do now notice on my Tivo main menu screen the C133 error so I'm guessing that there is some problem with the Tivo service that somehow is causing this V87 error. Any ideas


----------



## kherr

A word of caution when assigning static IP along with using DHCP(router assigned IP) is not to assign the same IP. The method many use is what is called a "sticky" DHCP IP. This is done in the router by configuring it to assign the IP according to the MAC address. Since everything has a unique MAC address and never changes, the IP never changes. This is usually as simple as checking a box in the router. Unless you keep a record of static IPs you have assigned, and those assigned by DHCP, the possibility of duplicating them exists (been there done that), and can cause all sorts of problems including intermittent problems.


----------



## DigitalDawn

It's actually called a DHCP reservation.


----------



## ncfoster

There is also typically a setting in most routers which will let you set the range which the DHCP server will use to assign IP addresses. If you decide to truly use static IP addresses, rather than the previously mentioned "DHCP reservation" style, you are best served to keep the static addresses outside of this range in order to avoid conflicts between devices.


----------



## siratfus

marklyn said:


> I'm set up on Moca and today, I just got a V87 error on my mini. I tried live tv a few times and it finally went to live tv for about 15 seconds then went back to the v87 error.
> I restarted the mini and went to live tv, but the error popped up again after about 10 seconds.
> This is also happening on my second mini.
> I restarted my Roamio and all mini's, but still no change.
> 
> I do now notice on my Tivo main menu screen the C133 error so I'm guessing that there is some problem with the Tivo service that somehow is causing this V87 error. Any ideas


I can't speak for anything else other than fios because I'm not sure how people connect when they don't have direct moca. But for me, the C133 completely disappeared when I changed the location of the router, therefore changing which splitter it was hooked on. My ONT is in the garage, and the cable splits to five different rooms. If you have a similar set-up, trying moving your router to another room if possible. I had the router in the garage, and the tivo in the upstairs master bed, so maybe it was the distance. I put the router in a 2nd bedroom upstairs, and the c133 has completely gone away.


----------



## myboy1967

I set up the MOCA and never had a problen after that. Running 2 Mini's perfectly now.


----------



## marklyn

marklyn said:


> I'm set up on Moca and today, I just got a V87 error on my mini. I tried live tv a few times and it finally went to live tv for about 15 seconds then went back to the v87 error.
> I restarted the mini and went to live tv, but the error popped up again after about 10 seconds.
> This is also happening on my second mini.
> I restarted my Roamio and all mini's, but still no change.
> 
> I do now notice on my Tivo main menu screen the C133 error so I'm guessing that there is some problem with the Tivo service that somehow is causing this V87 error. Any ideas


I should mention that my issue was resolved shortly after I posted. It turned out to be related to a coax splitter issue. A TW serviceman, who "doesn't know" moca and Tivo very well had replaced my 5-2040Mhz coax splitter with one from his truck. It was unlabeled but my guess is that it wasn't in the same Mhz range, when I replaced the splitter with my original splitter, I stopped receiving the errors on my mini's.


----------



## blacknoi

Just had my first V87 error yesterday (connected via ethernet, DHCP [not static ip]).

Was watching a prerecorded show and the connection cut, v87.

Hit the Tivo button, then started playing the show again (it picked up right at the point where I lost connection) and was fine ever since.

Can't figure out why this is happening as its all hardwired.

As my prior tivo setup (1 S3 OLED and 1 TivoHD in the bedroom), was flawless, my wife has no toleration for periodic hiccups. It should 'just work.'

I'll give the static IP address a try as plan B. Can't see Moca being more reliable than ethernet so that will be plan C.

I have a few unmanged switches + a router on my network that work flawless with all my other PC equipment, and also worked equally well for 'transfers' of shows versus streaming.


----------



## obeythelaw2004

I have gotten the V87 error from the moment I bought my Roamio Plus and the mini. I have the mini connected via Ethernet. I had the error happen just on the mini and I can't calculate when it will happen as it is not consistent. I have only noticed on recorded playback toward the end of a recording. I have restarted the mini and restarted the Roamio. I'll still get the the error message. I had everything set up with dynamic dhcp. When I read that people suggested setting static ip, I gave both the mini and Roamio static ip. Still didn't fix it as I will still get the error message at certain times. I'm on a Fios connection with a 50 down and 25 up connection. I think the mini's need an update to fix the problem and it has to come from tivo.


----------



## blacknoi

obeythelaw2004 said:


> I have gotten the V87 error from the moment I bought my Roamio Plus and the mini. I have the mini connected via Ethernet. I had the error happen just on the mini and I can't calculate when it will happen as it is not consistent. I have only noticed on recorded playback toward the end of a recording. I have restarted the mini and restarted the Roamio. I'll still get the the error message. I had everything set up with dynamic dhcp. When I read that people suggested setting static ip, I gave both the mini and Roamio static ip. Still didn't fix it as I will still get the error message at certain times. I'm on a Fios connection with a 50 down and 25 up connection. I think the mini's need an update to fix the problem and it has to come from tivo.


To follow up on your post and my prior one from February, I have the same issues.

Happens periodically, with no consistency. Very annoying. Most of the time I can just pick back up where I left off, but sometimes when it loses connection, it forgets where I'm at and I have to start playback from the beginning (and manually FF back to where I lost the connection).

This is true on a mini and now a 2nd full roamio in the house streaming.

Roamio to roamio TRANSFER (not streaming) is flawless.


----------



## moyekj

Historically the V87 error happens to me only when I start watching something that is still recording on the host TiVo. At some point after the show has finished recording the V87 error will show up. I have never had the error while streaming shows that have fully recorded before I start watching them. (Note that this bug has been present ever since MRS first came out, before the Minis were released).


----------



## Loach

moyekj said:


> Historically the V87 error happens to me only when I start watching something that is still recording on the host TiVo. At some point after the show has finished recording the V87 error will show up. I have never had the error while streaming shows that have fully recorded before I start watching them. (Note that this bug has been present ever since MRS first came out, before the Minis were released).


This has been my experience as well. It's annoying, but usually just takes a few seconds to exit back to Tivo central, then replay the recording from the place it booted me out.

However, last night I got the V87 error while watching the late news while it was still recording. Recording ended at 10:35 and V87 error appeared as usual. I was through about 2/3 of the show. Did my normal routine of going back to Tivo central and lo and behold - there was no option to restart the recording from where I left off. It apparently lost its place and the only option was to play from beginning. This has never happened to me before and I hope it isn't another new "feature".


----------



## moyekj

In my experience, after the V87 problem caused by watching a still recorded program, sometimes when trying to resume the pause point is lost, so I don't think that's a new problem either.


----------



## blacknoi

I'll say when I get the V87 error its now maybe a 66% chance it'll remember where I was watching and 33% makes me start from the beginning.

Early on V87's would always remember where I was.

I get maybe 2 to 3 V87's a week using my roamio basic to stream off my roamio pro downstairs (all cat5e cable). Using the same roamio basic to transfer a program (versus streaming it) remains to be a flawless experience oddly enough.


----------



## hytekjosh

Loach said:


> This has been my experience as well. It's annoying, but usually just takes a few seconds to exit back to Tivo central, then replay the recording from the place it booted me out.
> 
> However, last night I got the V87 error while watching the late news while it was still recording. Recording ended at 10:35 and V87 error appeared as usual. I was through about 2/3 of the show. Did my normal routine of going back to Tivo central and lo and behold - there was no option to restart the recording from where I left off. It apparently lost its place and the only option was to play from beginning. This has never happened to me before and I hope it isn't another new "feature".


Happened to me last night as well. Was watching a show that was recording on the host and then had ended while I was still watching on the Mini. I had to fast forward to pickup where I left off. If I tried watched the same part of the show where the error first appeared, it would v87 again. I had to fast forward past the point of where I left off to dodge the error.


----------



## htruong74

I usually get 2 to 3 v87 in a day. I'm hard wired to a wireless router and my roamio basic is hard wired to the same wireless router also.. I tried to officially file a bug report but got the standard useless we don't support home switches canned response. and it used to be that the mini remember last playback location, now it starts at beginning. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Loach

hytekjosh said:


> Happened to me last night as well. Was watching a show that was recording on the host and then had ended while I was still watching on the Mini. I had to fast forward to pickup where I left off. If I tried watched the same part of the show where the error first appeared, it would v87 again. I had to fast forward past the point of where I left off to dodge the error.


It's losing its place every time for me now. Almost makes my bedroom Mini useless, as it is primarily used to watch the late news on a slightly time-shifted basis. It never lost its place for me a single time before the 20.4.1 update.


----------



## bunjicat

Uggh. This is starting to happen to me. Lost connection and have to start the recorded program from the beginning. Thought it was a fluke but its happening more frequently on all the mini's. It has happened while a show was recording and while watching a previously recorded show. Did not occur prior to the update.


----------



## htruong74

bunjicat said:


> Uggh. This is starting to happen to me. Lost connection and have to start the recorded program from the beginning. Thought it was a fluke but its happening more frequently on all the mini's. It has happened while a show was recording and while watching a previously recorded show. Did not occur prior to the update.


I would call in and attempt to report it. the more problem report they get the more priority this new bug gets resolve. I know this didn't happen before, and it's quite frustrating to get a v87, but added frustration to fast forward to last playback location is more annoying. and if they won't take your report, you can rate their level of customer service when you get the feedback email.


----------



## nov1942

I am getting a V82 error when mini loses connection. Any clue what this is and why it is?


----------



## HTH

moyekj said:


> Historically the V87 error happens to me only when I start watching something that is still recording on the host TiVo. At some point after the show has finished recording the V87 error will show up. I have never had the error while streaming shows that have fully recorded before I start watching them. (Note that this bug has been present ever since MRS first came out, before the Minis were released).


This has been my experience as well. It reliably happens ONLY if I start watching a RECORDING IN PROGRESS, and only triggered AFTER that recording completes. It just happened with the Summer update. 52 minutes from the end of Defiance, 2 minutes into the following hour. Wired vs. wireless networking does not change the result.

It has been excruciatingly common when watching Comedy Central programs The Daily Show with Jon Stewart, The Colbert Report, and At Midnight when each is started while in progress. It is not limited to doing back-to-back recordings, just in-recording-progress playback: it still triggers for At Midnight when I record nothing after it.

This is not to say this is the only condition where a V87 error can occur. It is, however, a very RELIABLE way to make it occur, which should make test-case construction easier for TiVo, making debugging more efficient.

As stated, it has been reliably reproduced with shows as short as 31 minutes. I have yet to definitively test shows of shorter duration. Sometimes it feels like there's a 10 minute window of opportunity for the error, but that isn't a scientific observation.

The best way to avoid the bug is to not watch programs through a TiVo Mini or similar circumstance until they have finished recording. Pick something else, wait, or be prepared for the error (it's not fatal, just annoying). As such, I won't be watching Dominion tonight during its timeslot.

This is more of a problem for shows which include live events like live-tweeting where participation requires playback of live-recording content.


----------



## hytekjosh

I haven't had the error since I added a POE filter in front of my tuning adapter. I'm wondering if that fixed it or maybe I just haven't been watching shows in progress.


----------



## yamsta

I was getting V87 issues and solved it. See my post here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10732897#post10732897


----------



## djlott

I posted this in some of the other forums where users were having v87 connection issues with Bolt/Roamio to Mini. I hope it helps someone else save hours of troubleshooting:

---
Add me to the list of folks (chumps maybe?) that didn't think (or know) that I needed a MoCA PoE filter. After spending hours of troubleshooting, and then about $7.00 on Amazon for a MoCA filter, my TiVo Mini issues disappeared. I have a 1TB TiVo BOLT and a v2 Mini. The first night I set up the Mini I watched an entire hockey game in high def with no issue. After that, it never worked again. Weather? Network gods? I can't explain it but what I can say is that the MoCA filter worked in seconds. 

For background, I am very proficient at home AV, computer networking, WiFi, etc. In addition, before I had Bolt/Mini, I had DirecTV with whole home DVR MoCA service working perfectly at all the same locations without a MoCA PoE filter. But when I moved to TiVo Bolt/Mini, nothing worked. Static IP addresses, removing splitters, simplifying the config, MoCA channels, etc. $7.00 MoCA filter worked immediately. What can I say? Get one.

Issues I had: v87 errors on Mini - would connect for maybe 5 seconds and then disconnect with V87 error. Could establish a network connection and view my recorded shows but could not stream.


----------

